# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  اللون الأحمر ، قصيدة للشاعر الكبير الدكتور / عزت سراج

## هيثم الفقى

من ديوان العرافة 1986
للشاعر الكبير الدكتور/عزت سراج
ـــــ
اللَّوْنُ الأَحْمَرُ
ــــــمُسْتَسْلِمًا لِلنَّارِ 
أَنَامُ عَلَى نَهْدَيْهَا
أَدْخُلُ مَمْلَكَةَ الْوَجَعِ السَّرْمَدِيِّ
الشَّوَارِعُ مُمْتَلِئَةٌ 
بِالرِّيَاحِ الْغَجَرِيَّةِ 
تَخْرُجُ الأَشْيَاءُ 
مِنْ جَوْهَرِهَا 
تَفْقِدُ شَيْئًا 
مِنْ كَيْنُونَتِهَا
تَكْسِرُهَا 
تَحْتَ الأَقْدَامِ .
أَعْرُجُ 
فَوْقَ سُلَّمِ النَّارِ 
إِلَى فُوَّهَةِ الظَّمَأِ 
تَتَكَوَّرُ 
بِنْتٌ 
فِي الْعِشْرِينَ 
تَحْتَ سَنَابِكِ الْخَيْلِ 
الْخَيْلُ تَجُرُّ عَرَبَةَ اللَّيْلِ
تَأْخُذُهُ 
نَحْوَ نِهَايَاتٍ 
لا تَنْتَهِي 
تَشُدُّهُ 
نَحْوَ السَّرَابِ الْمَلائِكِيِّ

****الْبِنْتُ تُحَاوِلُ 
أَنْ تَمُدَّ يَدِي 
لِلشَّمْسِ
تَمُرُّ 
تُوقِفُهَا أَبْوَاقُ النَّارِ 
تَبْلَعُنِي 
خُيُولُ النَّهَارِ الْمُنْطَلِقَةُ
تَكِرُّ 
فَوْقَ دَمِي إِلَيَّ
تَعُودُ 
إِلَى مَدَائِنِ يُوسُفَ 
الْبِئْرُ عَمِيقَةٌ جِدًّا
أَغْرَقُ 
مُرْتَفِعًا 
فَوْقَ الصَّمْتِ 
أَسْبَحُ فِي الأَنْوَارِ 
نَتَلأْلأُ جَوْهَرَتَيْنِ 
بِلا عَيْنَيْنِ
نَعُودُ
نُدَاعِبُ 
قُرْصَ الشَّمْسِ الأَحْمَرَ 
نَصْنَعُ سَيْفًا 
مِنْ خَشَبِ الْجَنَّةِ
كُرْسِيًّا 
مِنْ أَعْشَابِ النَّارِ
نَبُوحُ 
بِلا كَلِمَاتٍ
نَغْرَقُ 
فِي زَمَنٍ يَغْرَقُ 
نَرْتَجِفُ عَلَى الأَوْتَارِ
لَحْنًا أَحْمَرَ 
فِي عُمْقِ دِمَاءِ الشَّفَقِ
نَذُوبُ 
كَمَا الْبُرْكَانِ 
نَتَخَطَّى عَتَبَةَ دَاوُدَ 
تَعْزِفُ فَوْقَ النَّايِ 
رِيَاحٌ حَمْرَاءُ
نَتَلاشَى
فِي الطِّينِ الأَحْمَرِ .

----------


## هدي السماك

هاْنا وفى هذا المنتدى المميز ارى اقلاما تملك الكثير والكثير واحببت ان اقدم شكرى واعجابى وتقديرى لشاعرنا وسراجنا المنير له اجمل الامانى التى يتمناها

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*دائما نحاول بقدر المستطاع اسعاد أعضاء المنتدى واضفاء البسمات على وجوههم* 
*دمتى بود*

----------

